# smelling fuel when driving



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

lately... well more like the last 3 months or so i have been smelling gas fumes when im driving. dont know what it might be. also i think this might be related to the gas... my exhaust slowly has gotten louder and louder. now i have a hole in it but dont know where its at. sounds like its near the cat. could i have a clogged cat or something causing the gas smell? what do you guys think/recommend? also... since the hole has gotten bigger the fume smell has gone away for the most part but still comes around now and then

(note: smells like gas, not exhaust)


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

to find the hole, go under your car and look for carbon build up.. the fuel might be that the cat isn't working, check all gas lines to see ifthere is a small leak and change your fuel filter...


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

if you have a hole in the exhaust and are running too rich, o2 sensor is getting lazy, or something else throwing the afr off, it will smell. it is also unsafe. it could also be the cat on its way out. check all fuel lines and change filter also. what are your mods?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

no mods. im sure the cat is probably bout gone. but ill check all the lines. what do u mean by unsafe? is the thing gonna blow up, get me high, c02 poisoning?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Hmmm, this is weird.

HKS20DET, do you have me on your ignore list? I was going to try and help, but being that you have put me on your ignore list, I can't see your post.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

well i mean by unsafe, is by having raw fuel going through the exhaust, it can combust if a spark is made, the fact that there is a hole in it makes it more dangerous to you and easier to catch a spark, a bad o2 shouldn't dump that much extra, how does the car run? it could just be the cat


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

can runs like a champ. so i guess it must be the cat...

Harris, im Roapkee from the ohionissans and sr20forum. i have no reason to ignore you. dont know why u would be in my ignore list. but ill check it out


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

alright i just check and i have no one on my ignore list. dont know what the problem is....


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Found the problem. For some reason it had a bunch of people in my ignore list, and you were one of them. I have no idea how 100 people got there. I didn't even know there was a feature like that. Now I can see your posts. Sorry for thinking it was you. 

Your problem could be many things. 

1) Fuel leaking somewhere in the gas lines.

2) Fuel canister is full of gas (not to be confused with the gas tank).

3) Leaky injectors (o-rings may have become brittle and are letting gas leak).

4) Leaking gas tank.

Check all the above and let us know what you find.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

its all good man. alright give me a couple days and ill get back to u all


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello! Wanted help for this similar issue I have.
At best I have observed, the gas snell occurs during high rev on acceleration or driving uphill. Visually check for leaks in the fuel line up to the fuels rail. Don't see any.
I suspect either vapor canister or injector o-ring. Is there a procedure to check these out for leaks? 
95 gxe a/t now at 210T mi
Thanks!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I would think an injector o-ring leak would bleed down pressure after you shut the engine off for the night...therefore, the rail pressure would be zero in the morning.
As well, I would think a vapor canister leak would trip a code, similar to leaving the gas cap loose.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I went to double check the leak while the engine was running. Found it! The hose at the output of the fuel filter. Replaced the filter and hose. Was due for replacement anyway!


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

take it to the local muffler shop, have them find the leak, neg a price, leave with a cleaner smelling and better preforming car


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

TheNose247 said:


> take it to the local muffler shop, have them find the leak, neg a price, leave with a cleaner smelling and better preforming car


Or, read the previous post and find that the problem was already found and fixed.


----------

